# NEED HELP : Connecting PS4 to PC monitor



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello ,

SO here is my problem , my house main TV is always busy , so i cant play my PS4 much. SO i wanted to move it in my room , but my room has only PC monitor (samsung 22') with only one DVI port to which my PC is connected.
I want to connect PS4 to the monitor but I dont want to reconnect wires again and again to monitor , changing from PS4 to PC or the other way around.
So please help guys.

PS : - cant buy new monitor or TV

Thanks !


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 12, 2014)

Only thing I can think of is a KVM switch, but those seem to be a bit pricey.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Only thing I can think of is a KVM switch, but those seem to be a bit pricey.



This, unless you buy a DVI splitter cable which halves the signal from each end, and buy a dvi to HDMI cable for the PS4. Bare in mind everything has to follow *HDCP* standard, otherwise it won't output.

You won't get any audi of course, but I use the PS3's optical out, and use an active adapter to switch optical to RCA, which then runs through to my 5.1 system.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> This, unless you buy a DVI splitter cable which halves the signal from each end, and buy a dvi to HDMI cable for the PS4. Bare in mind everything has to follow *HDCP* standard, otherwise it won't output.
> 
> You won't get any audi of course, but I use the PS3's optical out, and use an active adapter to switch optical to RCA, which then runs through to my 5.1 system.


what if both PC and PS4 are Booted , what would be shown on screen ?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure a splitter like that would work right though. Those are usually for splitting one output to two monitors.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Not sure a splitter like that would work right though. Those are usually for splitting one output to two monitors.



It will work but only if one input is powered at once. OP should just unplug and plug in cables, because unless he wants to spend money on an expensive switch they're not even expensive! Just buy a DVI switch.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

I dont think dvi to hdmi cables available here would support HDCP 
I guess there is no other solution


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882754031

Something like that is what you are looking for, just have to see if you can find one that's all DVI, or get adapters. One like this is HDCP compliant.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

just checked in online stores , not available here :|


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 12, 2014)

Probably have to look for a similar product, different brand.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

yup will look , will report back soon.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2014)

DVI to HDMI adaptor + HDMI switch. wont get audio, but it'll work.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 12, 2014)

^^This

PS4 outputs audio to the controller too, so you could hook up some headphones to the controller - I've done it before and it works great actually. Or you could even use some cheap USB powered speakers and have the USB part connected to the PS4 and 3.5mm to the controller through a 3.5mm extension and it would work. Just be aware that the battery life would be a little shorter.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsDEhgwEeKY
Will be trying this


----------



## mafia97 (May 19, 2014)

hello guys, I finally bought a hdmi to vga with audio cable , same as in video :








but my samsung monitor keeps giving me error mot optimum mode , optimum mode 1680X1050 60hz when I use the cable.
any solution?


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 19, 2014)

VGA has a maximum output resolution.


----------



## arskatb (May 19, 2014)

have you selected 1080p mode only? or did u put taps to all 720p 1080i mode aswell??

edit. HDMI only carries an HDCP digital signal, so no analog as VGA. The only possible way to connect your PS4 to a VGA monitor/display is to use an HDFURY active adapter or an equivalent product..


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

mafia97 said:


> hello guys, I finally bought a hdmi to vga with audio cable , same as in video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a resolution option on the PS4?


----------



## arskatb (May 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> Is there a resolution option on the PS4?


yes there is https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5046/~/change-ps4-video-settings


----------



## mafia97 (May 19, 2014)

Yes there are resolution 
I tried all options,  none gave a output on monitor other then the not optimal settings message.


----------



## mafia97 (May 20, 2014)

got ps4 working on my monitor 
will create a tutorial soon.
Mods close this thread.


----------



## conlax (Jul 20, 2014)

Did you ever create that tutorial? 
I am having the same issue.


----------

